# breeding Amanos



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I want to set up a tank to breed amano shrimp. Does anyone have an article or anything on this? Or can offer me help on these boards. I can only get them in small amount and i really am going to need a bunch of them over the next couple years. I can get algae cultures and things like that easy. I plan on using a 20 gallon high..... but i would buy a different tank. Is it easy? How much time am i looking into to get this going? I am hoping to get it setup this weekend. Does anyone know a wholesaler who breeds them? I doubt if i called they would tell me.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

You might check out petshrimp.com. I just came across it the other day. I do not think he has anything about "Amano Shrimp" a the moment, but there's some nice writeups there.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I read about breedinghtem a while back. I found a great site that I don't know the address of anymore. I found it using a google search for amano shrimp. I do know that the larvae must be but into salt water as son as they hatch or they will die. Specific gravity and temp are very important. They need to stay in the salt until the molt at which time they should go back into fresh water. THey are liek salmon in that respect. They like naturally in cold water streams that flow into the ocean in Japan so once the eggs are layed and hatch, the larvae get washed out to see.

Hope that helped.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I read up on it a lot at work. But no specifics that i could find. I plan on just keeping the tanks brackish. Is that possible? do they have to go back to FW? Do you remember?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Finally, I found the site again. only took me .5 hour Anyway here is a linkto it http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm Thats were I learned about it. Hope it helps


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

That's a great article, Dennis.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks that pretty much told me everything i need to know i think. I'm going to get right on it as soon as they get more shrimp... its a pain to find one of the six my my 50.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

my two females are heavy with eggs. be sure to let us know if you have success with breeding them


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

It'll be about 120 days from what i am reading from the time of egg hatch. I'm sure i will do it a couple local stores already said they would by them or give store credit. Only question is will i be successful??? Maybe if not then i will get some cherry reds and try them out.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I thought about trying to raise Amano larvae. I bought a small tank and some marine mix when I saw my first gravid female. But for some reason my Amanos never carry eggs for more than a couple of days. Must be something in my water.

Now Cherry shrimp are another story completely. I have baby Cherries popping up all the time in my 40g. Nothing better than having a self sustaining population going.

I just started a new 125g tank so I'm on the lookout for any gravid Cherry females. The next one I see will get transfered into the new tank to start colony #2 :lol:


----------

